# Alfie.



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

This is a sketch of Alfie, our ten year old Shih tzu with his beloved ball. He totally rules the house and thinks life is all about sleeping, eating, going for walks and playing. He is a total con man and can produce a hurt "no one cares for me" look when he wants to play. Oh, and he loves cheese. :wink:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

He sounds like fun! Great painting! You use colors very well.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Typical dog Very nice painting.


----------

